# Just Purchased A 23rs



## dominer (May 20, 2007)

Picked up what is new to me... an 05 23RS from Tom Johnson Camping center in Marion NC. on May11 Took it out for the maiden voyage the night after. Love it!!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!









Congratulations on your 'new' camper!

Enjoy it! Maybe all the 'bugs' are worked out of it by now.


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

dominer,

Congratulations, welcome and enjoy your "new to you" Outback.

Check out the rally map, find a rally and join the fun.

Happy camping!


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations on the Outback. Enjoy!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

dominer,

Congrats on your new tt!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome dominer to the Outback Family
Congrats on the 23RS nice model

Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congrats on the new arrival & welcome to the Clan!!!!!!


----------



## Drac (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats, we took ours out on her maiden voyage last week, had a great time. You'll love yours as much as we love ours I'm sure. It's a great TT.


----------



## dominer (May 20, 2007)

I must say, everybody here is so friendly... this is going to be a great place to "hang out"


----------



## Five Outbackers (Dec 27, 2006)

*Welcome & Congrats
 dominer from one newbie to another On your new outback...You will find this site great

Ken
*


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi dominer
















Outbackers!! 

AND Congrats on your new (to you) 23rs! 

Glad you joined us








Enjoy and Happy Camping,


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it. Enjoy.

Scott


----------

